# Battery wraps



## Ice (3/11/15)

Hi any vendors in gauteng area selling battery wraps, in desperate need off some


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (3/11/15)

@antiflag007 has a few he can wrap some batteries for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke187 (3/11/15)

I have some if you are in desperate need and willing to make it to brackendowns/Alberton, then I can sort you out with some green, transparent blue, purple or clear 18650 wraps
I know its a bit of a drive from vereeniging, but if you are willing to make the drive, then its free of charge and can also help you wrap the batteries if need be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (4/11/15)

Thanx smoke187 if i go that way will defnitly take u up on that, but where can i buy so i also have sum i dont see any shops selling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (4/11/15)

Ice said:


> Thanx smoke187 if i go that way will defnitly take u up on that, but where can i buy so i also have sum i dont see any shops selling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Contact SkyBlue.. They give them out with every battery purchase. I'm sure if you ask nicely they'll sell you some


----------



## Smoke187 (4/11/15)

Ice said:


> Thanx smoke187 if i go that way will defnitly take u up on that, but where can i buy so i also have sum i dont see any shops selling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool stuff, just let me know if you dont come right, then I have some on hand


----------



## Ice (4/11/15)

Thanx every one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (4/11/15)

I can also help you out with one or two. Blue, green or purple. In Sasolburh area. PM me if you don't come right


----------



## JacoV (4/11/15)

Loving this community
always willing to help each other out


----------



## Christos (4/11/15)

Try asking @SAVapeGear. They may have some.


----------



## Ice (5/11/15)

Thanks all i will find out and see they might have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

